# Accessory tips



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a Redhead Kronik package I bought a few years back. Shot it maybe 100 shots. It hands in a case in the garage year round. Pulled out today and the cable slide popped off on first test pull. Strings still feel waxy. Twister vanes need replaced. 

Just deteriorated over time and because I don't keep it in a more climate controlled environment I suspect. 

It came with a whisker biscuit and I have no issues with that given the low amount of use (for now). 

Any recommendations on a specific cable slide?

How do you guys like the shrink wrap vanes? I have a fletching tool but these have my attention. 

Lastly, should I just assume I need to replace the bowstring? It's maybe 4 years old with very low shots.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Would also like recommendations for lighted nocks.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

I've had good luck with the white, silicone cable slide. Seem to hold up and are quiet. Haven't tried the shrink wrap vanes. My thought on the string is to nspect it and look for any fray or separation. If it's been waxed, it could still be serviceable. I've had the best luck with luminox nocks. Have tried a few different brands on my son's arrows and none seem to last as long. Of cource, that could be a result of him leaving them on when putting up his equipment after shooting. Nothing wrong with whisker biscuits, especially for a hunting bow. 

Good luck with your season. It's getting closer.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

How about a decent drop away rest? Not looking to drop $100 on one at this time.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Whisker biscuit might be good for targets but IMO way to loud for a deer inside 20, that said I have hunted in places where if you were to fall out of the stand the deer would not spook.....BUT


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

MF8, my opinion on drop away rests is to stay away from the cheap ones. They can be just as noisy as biscuits, and are limited on how much they can be adjusted. Hold off and buy a good one. You can get them for around $125.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Id agree on getting the better drop away... I have the lower end one that came in a package and there's signs that its not clearing out of the way fast enough to allow full vane clearance. 

Will all that's deteriorated on your bow and accessories, I'd take it to a quality archery shop and have them check it out. Heat is tough on gear, especially gear thats been under a load the entire time.


----------

